# Panel Van Conversion South of the M4.



## Pilgrim_828 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking to purchase a fairly new panel van, hopefully a Sprinter because of its width and have it converted professionally. I'd love to be able to say I'd do it myself but I really don't have the technical ability, and now that I'm retired, the 'time'. Living in the south I'd prefer to use a local company and I'd be grateful for any information / recommendation that anyone may have on any company below the M4 corridor that undertakes bespoke conversions.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Give these boys a try

http://www.smart-vanz.co.uk/


----------

